# Nachschlagewerk für Java



## GAST (16. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche so eine Art Nachschlagewerk für Java.  Hat da vielleicht jemand von euch eine Idee welches Buch mir da helfen könnte? Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Beni (16. Nov 2006)

"Nachschlagewerk" hört sich für mich nach API Dokumentation an.


----------



## Gast (16. Nov 2006)

Ja genau so was, nur als Buch wär so was nicht schlecht.


----------



## AlArenal (16. Nov 2006)

Einfach drucken.


----------



## unknown_member (11. Jan 2007)

Oha! Die API drucken...  :shock: 
Wer zahlt die Tinte? :wink:


----------



## Jockel (11. Jan 2007)

Deine Sorge ist die Tinte? Wer forstet die ganzen Wälder wieder auf? 

http://www.amazon.de/Java-5-Die-pra...f=pd_ka_1/028-9264621-8660526?ie=UTF8&s=books
http://www.amazon.de/Java-2-Ge-Pack...ef=sr_1_5/028-9264621-8660526?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------

